# Refugio County Big 12



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Hunted hard right after Thanksgiving up early every day since Friday. Nothing walked out only a few quails. Then the rains started Friday night all day & night Saturday. Then everything cleared out by Sunday went to the pop up blind sat for an hour. Then sitting there looking at Facebook reading up on Puro Pinche Low Fence Hunting. I looked up around 7:20 saw movement in the brush 110 yards away thought it was a big doe. Until it cleared the brush walking broadside to me saw it had antlers it stopped in the opening next to the feeder pen. Raised my rifle it took 8 seconds from walking out the brush to the clearing when I squeezed the trigger. I let the 308Win fly it buckled running so I knew I made a good shot. Seconds later nephew called me I told him he arrived within minutes went to where the buck was standing no blood. So decided to walk towards where the buck ran still no blood I was feeling down thought I missed. Nope not at all he was laid up 5â€™ from the fence line no ground shrinkage here a true low fence buck of a lifetime for me








12 points 22 1/2 outside spread taxidermist rough scored him at 165 B&C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Benny ReelGame said:


> Hunted hard right after Thanksgiving up early every day since Friday. Nothing walked out only a few quails. Then the rains started Friday night all day & night Saturday. Then everything cleared out by Sunday went to the pop up blind sat for an hour. Then sitting there looking at Facebook reading up on Puro Pinche Low Fence Hunting. I looked up around 7:20 saw movement in the brush 110 yards away thought it was a big doe. Until it cleared the brush walking broadside to me saw it had antlers it stopped in the opening next to the feeder pen. Raised my rifle it took 8 seconds from walking out the brush to the clearing when I squeezed the trigger. I let the 308Win fly it buckled running so I knew I made a good shot. Seconds later nephew called me I told him he arrived within minutes went to where the buck was standing no blood. So decided to walk towards where the buck ran still no blood I was feeling down thought I missed. Nope not at all he was laid up 5â€™ from the fence line no ground shrinkage here a true low fence buck of a lifetime for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























65 acres low hunting pressure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

*Buck*

Congrats! Great Buck!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Very very nice 

Congrats


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Nice Buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a pretty buck! Congrats man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Big coastal buck. !


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

What a deer! Well done.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hell yea, awesome buck bud! Congratulations


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks Yâ€™all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Man that's a beautiful animal for sure...love the mule deer style G2's, along with the palming!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Benny ReelGame said:


> Hunted hard right after Thanksgiving up early every day since Friday. Nothing walked out only a few quails. Then the rains started Friday night all day & night Saturday. Then everything cleared out by Sunday went to the pop up blind sat for an hour. Then sitting there looking at Facebook reading up on Puro Pinche Low Fence Hunting. I looked up around 7:20 saw movement in the brush 110 yards away thought it was a big doe. Until it cleared the brush walking broadside to me saw it had antlers it stopped in the opening next to the feeder pen. Raised my rifle it took 8 seconds from walking out the brush to the clearing when I squeezed the trigger. I let the 308Win fly it buckled running so I knew I made a good shot. Seconds later nephew called me I told him he arrived within minutes went to where the buck was standing no blood. So decided to walk towards where the buck ran still no blood I was feeling down thought I missed. Nope not at all he was laid up 5â€™ from the fence line no ground shrinkage here a true low fence buck of a lifetime for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Puro Pinche Low Fence Jesus blessed you this year Benny! :biggrin:

hahaha, I love me some PPLFH!

Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful deer!

Thanks for the post.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a stud. Congratulations!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Que Bueno!


----------



## PresidentThump (May 22, 2019)

Helluva Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

StinkBait said:


> Looks like Puro Pinche Low Fence Jesus blessed you this year Benny! :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha, I love me some PPLFH!
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful buck!


Finally a Pinche on here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice deer :cheers:


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome job Sir


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thatâ€™ll make your heart pound!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

reba3825 said:


> Thatâ€™ll make your heart pound!!! Congratulations.


Most definitely it does after I took the shot everything went silent all I can feel is my heart pounding. WHAT A RUSH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

great deer


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! That is a beast of a buck. Congrats!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice bruiser congratulations


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Hell of a buck!!!


Congrats!!


Puro pinche low fence papa!!


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations! We are your neighbor and have actually been watching him all summer, we were wondering why all the sudden he disappeared, we know why now! Have lots of trail camera photos of him, congrats again, he’s a stud.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Here he is the day before you shot him.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Benny! Didn't know you were on here amigo! Congrats again on a fine buck, bud!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Hey Benny! Didn't know you were on here amigo! Congrats again on a fine buck, bud!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks Capt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

TxHunter1214 said:


> Congratulations! We are your neighbor and have actually been watching him all summer, we were wondering why all the sudden he disappeared, we know why now! Have lots of trail camera photos of him, congrats again, heâ€™s a stud.


He is truly a stud of a deer no doubt we have seen others gave them a pass. Have you seen that Young Sika buck running around on your property. We called the game ranch down the road itâ€™s not theirs. Then few hours later he showed up trying to fight with the other deer they have. Saw a beautiful young 10 point also gave him a pass 
8322033325 Benny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Benny ReelGame said:


> He is truly a stud of a deer no doubt we have seen others gave them a pass. Have you seen that Young Sika buck running around on your property. We called the game ranch down the road itâ€™s not theirs. Then few hours later he showed up trying to fight with the other deer they have. Saw a beautiful young 10 point also gave him a pass
> 8322033325 Benny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, that young Sika deer is a regular on our place haha He will basically come and eat out of your and walks right up to us, he acts like a pet.

Iâ€™ll reach out to you on that you provided, I appreciate it. Again, congrats on a mature stud of a deer!!


----------



## hunttexas (Mar 28, 2017)

Great buck...y’all are having a great year. Any other bucks taken?


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Buck. Congrats.


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Rincon said:


> Great buck...yâ€™all are having a great year. Any other bucks taken?


No more bucks going to start taking out the hogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Ended the season taking out 3 more hogs thatâ€™s the total of 12. While I was driving out yesterday morning on a solo trip saw 2 does running. Sure enough a big 10 point very wide tall rack with plenty of mass with a huge body chasing them. Like I said before we decided not to shoot anymore bucks. All though we seen plenty of nice bucks we wanted to shoot hogs instead. My son shot a nice buck but that was in Duval county itâ€™s been 3 years since he shot a buck. As far what I read on another forum about the buck I shot maybe they should msg me instead to get the facts straight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

real brute, did you score him? the matching fork G2 is cool. :texasflag


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

c hook said:


> real brute, did you score him? the matching fork G2 is cool. :texasflag


Waiting for him to get back from the taxidermist he rough scored him 170+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Those forks make a great gun rack. GREAT BUCK


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super nice buck Amigo...Congratulations! Muy Grande Venados!


TH


----------



## Benny ReelGame (Sep 3, 2017)

Trouthunter said:


> Super nice buck Amigo...Congratulations! Muy Grande Venados!
> 
> TH


Yes sir amigo thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe78 (Nov 6, 2019)

I read on another forum your neighbor was thinking about high fencing your little 60 acre ranchette

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------

